# Klasse auch für Soloplay



## Broesl (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gern ne Klasse anfangen die auch im Soloplay gut zurecht kommt, Hüter/Runi kann ich noch nicht spielen, da ich Moria noch nicht hab, also welche eignen sich noch um Mittelerde solo zu erforschen ? Vielleicht ein kleines ranking der 3 besten Soloklassen ? thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Tuminix (4. April 2009)

Ich hab da mal eine gute Nachricht für Dich! Stell Dir vor, jede Klasse lässt sich beim Soloquesten sehr gut spielen! Ob, Wächter, Barde, Kundiger, Schurke, Waffenmeister, Hauptmann... Die Entscheidung liegt also ganz bei Dir, wie Du Deine Quests Solo meisterst, als Range-DD, Meele, oder gar mit der Klampfe und grauenvollen Gesang deine Gegner in Flucht schlägst.. Alles ist machbar.. 

Teste doch einfach alles mal an, und lass Deinen Stylegeschmack und Deine liebste Spielweise entscheiden..

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Broesl (4. April 2009)

Ach wirklich, man kann alle Klassen spielen in einem Rollenspiel ??? Was du nicht sagst, wow !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( achtung ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, es gibt sicher Klassen die sich mehr oder weniger fürs Soloplay eignen, wenn wer nen ernst gemeinten Tipp für mich hat her damit, thx



Mfg Broesl


----------



## hdro player (4. April 2009)

also kann dir denn waffenmeisster ans herzen legen der macht gut dmg und hält auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du keinen nah kämpfer willst kann ich dir noch zum BArden raten der is fürs solo spiel auch gut und wirst schnell platz in einer grp finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Timi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (4. April 2009)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, man kann jede Klasse gut solo spielen.
1. Schurke (kannst auch Gruppenquests machen)
2. Jäger oder Waffi
3. Kundi oder Barde ...ach was solls, alle haben ihr Stärken und Schwächen im Soloplay und ne Übersicht über die Klassen gibts im Sticky.


----------



## Broesl (4. April 2009)

Das is mir schon klar, dass sich jede Klasse irgendwie gut spielen lässt, aber ihr habt mir schon weitergeholfen, thx



Mfg


----------



## Otakulos (4. April 2009)

Naja ich würde mal sagen jemand der ne Klasse sucht die Sehr gut Solo zu spielen ist sollte vielleicht nochmal überdenken ein MMORPG zu spielen. Den ich spiel sowas um eben nicht nur Alleine rumrennen zu müssen sondern mit anderen zusammen was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Worgal (4. April 2009)

Eigentl. ist jede Klasse in HdRO solo spielbar, wie die anderen auch schon sagten, haben halt alle ihre Stärken und schwächen z.B. macht ein Schurke sehr gut Singletarget Damage bekommt aber bei größeren Gegnergruppen Probleme, der Waffenmeister dagegen macht z.B. guten AE Damage kann auch gut einstecken, kann sich aber nicht tarnen. Der Jäger ist super im Fernkampf aber bei mehreren Gegnern bekommt auch der Probleme da die ihn dann im Nahkampf überlegen sind, Kundiger hat Pet kann stunnen und ist so denke ich ganz gut auch gegen mehrere Gegner hat aber auch keine Probleme mit einzelnen Zielen. Wächter hält verdammt viel aus aber teilt nicht so viel aus, naja und zu guter Letzt der Hauptmann, spiel ich selber wobei der sehr viele Gruppenfähigkeiten hat und der bekommt im Solospiel auch mal Probleme, von daher wird ich sagen alles außer Hm eignet sich für Solospiel, man muss nur wissen wie man gerne spielt. Das ist so meine Ehrfahrung und Hüter und Runi kannst du ja eh nicht spielen so wie ich das verstanden hab.


----------



## Tumasz (4. April 2009)

Würd Sagen Hüter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist Guter Tank und Guter DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und glaube er kann sich auch selbst heilen während des kampfes wenn ich grad nicht falsch denke


----------



## Broesl (4. April 2009)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Naja ich würde mal sagen jemand der ne Klasse sucht die Sehr gut Solo zu spielen ist sollte vielleicht nochmal überdenken ein MMORPG zu spielen. Den ich spiel sowas um eben nicht nur Alleine rumrennen zu müssen sondern mit anderen zusammen was zu unternehmen.



Nur um gemütlich auf 60 zu kommen, nachher und auch zwischendurch bin ich total auf gruppenplay aus, aber da ich niemanden habe mit dem ich fix leveln kann möcht ich ne Klasse die auch solo gut zurecht kommt.



Worgal schrieb:


> Eigentl. ist jede Klasse in HdRO solo spielbar, wie die anderen auch schon sagten, haben halt alle ihre Stärken und schwächen z.B. macht ein Schurke sehr gut Singletarget Damage bekommt aber bei größeren Gegnergruppen Probleme, der Waffenmeister dagegen macht z.B. guten AE Damage kann auch gut einstecken, kann sich aber nicht tarnen. Der Jäger ist super im Fernkampf aber bei mehreren Gegnern bekommt auch der Probleme da die ihn dann im Nahkampf überlegen sind, Kundiger hat Pet kann stunnen und ist so denke ich ganz gut auch gegen mehrere Gegner hat aber auch keine Probleme mit einzelnen Zielen. Wächter hält verdammt viel aus aber teilt nicht so viel aus, naja und zu guter Letzt der Hauptmann, spiel ich selber wobei der sehr viele Gruppenfähigkeiten hat und der bekommt im Solospiel auch mal Probleme, von daher wird ich sagen alles außer Hm eignet sich für Solospiel, man muss nur wissen wie man gerne spielt. Das ist so meine Ehrfahrung und Hüter und Runi kannst du ja eh nicht spielen so wie ich das verstanden hab.



Thx, hab jetz mal nen Waffenmeister angespielt und gefällt mir schon sehr gut, Schurke hab ich auch schon probiert is aber vom dmg beim questen nichts im Vergleich zum WM, Jäger wär auch was, spielen aber auch unglaublich viele, also mal sehen, vll. bleib ich beim wm.



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Moonstrider (4. April 2009)

Wie die Vorredner schon sagten, bist mit jeder Klasse solo gut bedient. Vom DMG her lass dich nicht täuschen, das kann sich schnell ändern mit Levelaufstiegen, neuen Fähigkeiten und Waffen. Ich dachte auch ein Schurke haut nix raus, im fortgeschrittenen Stadium aber sehr wohl.


----------



## Broesl (4. April 2009)

Ok, da ich mir Moria sowieso irgendwann kaufen werde würde es jetzt aich Sinn machen, wie siehts bei Hüter/Runi ( wobei ja der Hüter fast die Soloklasse ist oder ? ), Runi, "als eine Art Caster", würd mich schon reizen, wie siehts da später im grpplay aus, ist der als dd wirklich gut im Vergleich zu wm, hunter ??? thx


Mfg broesl


----------



## Moonstrider (4. April 2009)

Der Runi hat quasi 3 Pfade, Blitzcaster für solo, Feuercaster fütr Gruppe und Heilpfad als Heiler. Aber vergiss es den ultimativen DD zu suchen. Mit Damage protzen sucht im Spiel kaum jemand. Ist nicht so wie in WOW wu du zwingend Epics und wahnsinns Damage brauchst um mitgenommen zu werden. 
Der Runi macht ordentlich Damage, zieh den Tanks oft die Aggro weg wenn ich zu doll loslege.


----------



## Squizzel (4. April 2009)

Schurken und Hüter sind meiner Meinung nach die stärksten Solocharaktere. Da du Moria noch nicht dein Eigen nennst, fällt meine Empfehlung auf den Schurken. Damit füllst du auch die am wenigstens vertretene Klasse etwas auf.


----------



## Efgrib (4. April 2009)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Naja ich würde mal sagen jemand der ne Klasse sucht die Sehr gut Solo zu spielen ist sollte vielleicht nochmal überdenken ein MMORPG zu spielen. Den ich spiel sowas um eben nicht nur Alleine rumrennen zu müssen sondern mit anderen zusammen was zu unternehmen.



wenn du die nase nur 1 cm höher hebst wirst du sehen das hinter deinem tellerand auch noch mehr welt existiert...


----------



## Broesl (5. April 2009)

Kann man bei HdRO eigentlich umskillen, und was kostet es ?



Mfg Broesl


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. April 2009)

Wenn du deine ausgerüsteten Tugenden wechselst, kostet dich das zwischen 1 und mehreren 100 Silber, je nach Tugenden.


----------



## Tetlin (5. April 2009)

Gleich vorne weg keine Klasse ist im Soloplay besser als eine andere, nur jede wird mit der ein oder anderen situation besser fertig als eine andere von daher liegt es an dir ob du dich denn sitautionen die deine gewällte klasse schlecht erfüllen kannst stellst oder nicht.

Zum Thema Jäger oft gespielt naja Waffies gibt es in etwa genausoviele kann mich noch gut an LotRO start zeiten erinnern als ich mit meinem Jäger und fünf anderen Waffies immer in Gruppe umhergezogen bin und das war keine seltenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn es mitlerweile nicht mehr heftig ist fast jeder hat einen Jäger oder Waffie oder sogar beides.

Ein weiterer Tipp versuch nicht möglichstschnell auf level 60 zukommen, ich sag das nicht wegen du verschenkst ja ach so viel tolles abenteuern und Questen bla bla, nein du verschenkst die eingewöhnungszeit für deine neuen Skills und für dein bdt womit du deine Klassenfähigkeiten und Attributte verbessern kannst also lieber etwas langsamer und richtig machen als später mit lvl 60 im lowlevel gebiet die Taten nachholen zu müssen was tierisch nerven kann.

Weiterhin Soloplay stinkt in LotRO such dir eine Gruppe es macht deutlich mehr Spaß ist einfacher du benutzt mehr als 2 Tasten beim Spielen und lernst deinen Charackter besser kennen da viele eigenschafften diverser Klassen im Solo oder halt Gruppen spiel entsprechend kein verwendung haben, besonders als Waffie solltest du lernen die Aggro unter kontrolle zu halten und sie bei anwesenheit eines Wächters auch dosiert unter selbigen zuhalten oder falls ein Hüter da ist der Tanken will unter ihm, jeder füllt in einer Gruppe seine Nische aus. Erst mit Max. Level das zu lernen ist nicht der Richtige weg und meist auf kosten der anderen mitspieler und zu deinem eigenen leidwesen.

Das Vorurteil Hüter sind nur eine Soloklasse mag ich wiederlegen der Hüter ist die Gruppenklasse schelchthin, seid Buch 7 ist die Hüter mechanik endlich gefixed worden und nun kann der Hüter endlich das was er von anfang an können sollte Schnell auf situationen reagieren. Vorher wahr er eher etwas träge was ihm das zusammenspiel mit einer unkoordinierten Gruppe erschwert hat. Das ist nun Geschichte und er fühlt sich in einer Gruppe und denn damit verbundenen vorteilen Puddelwohl.

Alles was ich oben geschrieben hab ist freundlich gemeint und aus eigener erfahrung und beobachtung meines Umfeldes und mit Sippies.


----------



## Squizzel (5. April 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> Das Vorurteil Hüter sind die Soloklasse schlecht hin mag ich wiederlegen



Weil der Hüter eine gute Gruppenklasse ist widerlegst du, dass der Hüter eine gute Soloklasse ist? Diese beiden Eigenschaften schließen sich nicht aus.


----------



## Tetlin (5. April 2009)

@Squizzel Erster absatz keine klasse ist im Soloplay besser als die andere hab ich geschrieben.
Ich Zitier mich mal nichts selbst mal sehen ob du die stelle bei aufmerksamen lesen findest so schwer ist das ja nicht.
Einfach alles lesen und nachdenken Squizzel. Ansonsten wenn du flammen willst schick mir eine PM ich das lässt sich regeln wenn du magst.


----------



## Squizzel (5. April 2009)

Oh da ist jemand anscheinend dünnhäutig. Ich wußte garnicht, dass meine Worte schon als "Flame" angesehen werden können. Dann werde ich versuchen feinfühliger zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus widersprechen, dass jede Klasse gleichermaßen für das alleinige Umherziehen ist. Man bewältigt vieles vielleicht alleine, aber einige Klassen stechen einfach hervor. "Easymode" würde ich es dann nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (5. April 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> @Squizzel Erster absatz keine klasse ist im Soloplay besser als die andere hab ich geschrieben.
> Ich Zitier mich mal nichts selbst mal sehen ob du die stelle bei aufmerksamen lesen findest so schwer ist das ja nicht.
> Einfach alles lesen und nachdenken Squizzel. Ansonsten wenn du flammen willst schick mir eine PM ich das lässt sich regeln wenn du magst.



Sorry, aber du hast nen Schreibstil, der muss geflamed werden. Ich dachte ich sterb bald.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broesl (5. April 2009)

Was mich interessieren würde, was spricht denn eigentlich für den Wächter, er hat natürlich Skills die ihn als Tank auszeichnen, aber wenn ich ihn mit dem Wm vergleiche, beide haben schwere Rüstung, beide Schild usw. nur dass der wm dmg raushaut, was reizt an nem Wächter ?



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Gromthar (5. April 2009)

Wächter ist eine Tankklasse, Waffenmeister ist eine Flächenschadensklasse.

Ein Wächter kann zwar schaden verursachen - auch recht ordentlich - aber ist darin nunmal schwächer wie der Waffenmeister. Ein Waffenmeister kann auch tanken, allerdings nicht so gut wie ein Wächter. Um das weiter auszuführen müsste ich schon ins Detail gehen, darauf habe ich allerdings momentan keine Lust, ändert jedoch nichts an den Tatsachen.

Fakt ist, in einigen Bereichen kann auch ein Waffenmeister einen Wächter als Tank ersetzen - das Selbe trifft auch auf den Hüter zu. In den meisten Fällen ist ein Wächter jedoch überaus entspannter und Krisensicherer.



Otakulos schrieb:


> Naja ich würde mal sagen jemand der ne Klasse sucht die Sehr gut Solo zu spielen ist sollte vielleicht nochmal überdenken ein MMORPG zu spielen. Den ich spiel sowas um eben nicht nur Alleine rumrennen zu müssen sondern mit anderen zusammen was zu unternehmen.


Dem stimme ich übrigens zu. Wer ein MMO möglichst als Solospiel betrachtet, ist in dem Genre de facto falsch. Dahingehend ist auch die Klassenwahl gebunden, denn irgendwann ist man nänlich nicht mehr im Levelbereich. Welchen Sinn hat es eine Klasse hochzuspielen, die zwar im Levelbereich solo Spaß bringt, nur um im Nachhinein festzustellen das es nach dem Leveln anödet? Früher oder später erreicht man nunmal das Maximallevel ... auch dann soll es noch interessant sein.


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Spiel die Klasse die DIR am meisten Spaß macht, dann hast auch sicher mehr lust im "Endcontent" zu Spielen, da wenn du nur solo spielen willst , du ab 60 nur noch farmen kannst und dass ist sicherlich am langweiligsten^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. April 2009)

Mit dem Wächter hatte ich am wenisgten Probleme lustig ist aber auch der Jäger mit seinen Fallen (die auch was bringen)

Der Kundige hat natürlich den Vorteil das er noch nen Pet hat.
Beim Barden hatte ich allerdings Probleme weil er mir zu wenig Schaden machte


----------



## TheONE§ (6. April 2009)

Worgal schrieb:


> ... naja und zu guter Letzt der Hauptmann, spiel ich selber wobei der sehr viele Gruppenfähigkeiten hat und der bekommt im Solospiel auch mal Probleme, von daher wird ich sagen alles außer Hm eignet sich für Solospiel, man muss nur wissen wie man gerne spielt....



ja ok, ich will hier nicht deine aussage widerlegen, sondern nur sagen, dass sie genau meine meinung bestaetigt, dass die klassenwahl und nachher die zufriedenheit mit der klasse sehr subjektiv ist.
weil, ich hab nen hauptmann (hm) jetzt auf 25 und bin mit ihm mal bei gelegenheit mal an einen 30er npc in der nahe von esteldin dran, und muss sagen, der hm kam mit halben leben gut davon.
2 wochen vorher bin ich mit nem aehnlich levligen schurken den selben weg gelaufen, und da wars aber um einiges knapper mit den npc's dort. der schurke hat nichts getroffen und wurde dafuer aber ganz gut getroffen. 
so kanns also auch gehn. ich bin dann also der meinung, nen hm levelt sich einfacher also ein schurke, zumindest bis level 30.

aber im grunde will ich damit nur eins wiederholen...die klassenwahl ist ne hoechst eigene entscheidung. und wer kann letztendlich schon sagen, was einem anderen den meisten spass bringen wird?


----------



## Korhil (6. April 2009)

Ja jede klasse lässt sich solo gut spielen nur einige sind halt trozdem langsamer als andere.
Ich hab einen wächter gespielt, noch net bis max da ich paar mal unterbrach und mir die zeit fehlt, und der lvlt sich im vergleich zu anderen recht langsam.

Dafür hast du in gruppen mit dem wächter mehr spass da du nicht so schnell umfällst auch wenn dein heiler etwas gimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

